# 20 Gal Cichlids Tank Possible?



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm considering starting a cichlids tank and was wondering if it is a good idea for the tank's size. If so, which type, how many, and what tankmates will thrive?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I asked the same question a little while back. HERE is the answers I got. Very helpful advice the people here gave me.

Good luck!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_20g.php


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. The search function wasn't working for me when I posted. What did you settle on Dragonbeards?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I think I am going to get some Bovian Rams. They are so colorful, and do well in a planted tank which is what I want. Let us know what you decide on!

EDIT: About the search function, you have to click advanced search, otherwise it won't work. Search is a problem needing fixing, unfortunately.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh. I'll have to go to the LFS when I have time and see what they have in stock.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, I decided on a pair of convicts. The male is roughly twice as big as the female and the male seems to be aggressive towards the female. Not sure if it's a normal behavior, but hopefully he will calm down.


----------

